# apache cannot access website from public ip



## robocop_911 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi there,

I've installed apache server - I can reach the website in htdocs by typing in local ip in my browser which is 192.168.2.14 , but i cannot reach the website from my "public ip" which is 76.65.16.75. - I"ve opened up port 80 by setting the router and also the website canyouseeme.org says that port 80 is open and is not blocked by your ISP. BUT still I am *Not* able to access the website in htdocs from my public ip which is 76.65.16.75. 

Also, I haven't made any changes in httpd.conf file.

So what Is the problem? 

Thank you.


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

you need to alter the httpd.conf . without this file setup correctly apache runs in the dark so to speak.


----------

